# thanks



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for being patient everyone. My dad has been in the hospital for over a week. He's doing much better so things are starting to get back to normal even though he isn't home yet.

I'm going to work on the voting thread and will get it up in the next day or so.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Family is more important than a picture thread, take the time you need. Healing thoughts heading out to your dad.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Family is more important than a picture thread, take the time you need. Healing thoughts heading out to your dad.


Ditto! Thoughts and prayers with your family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob is right, take care and Lot's of healing thoughts to your dad


----------



## Tilly's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

Oaklys Dad is absolutely right. Take all the time you need. Sending love and prayers to you and your dad


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to your Dad. I hope he's back to normal and home very soon.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Take care of what is important and that is your family. Healing thoughts being sent your way.


----------

